

Neat approach to link shortening - shelkie
http://www.guuda.com

======
shelkie
We just added something to our Twitter client that you might find interesting.
Just paste any link into the tweet field and it shortens on the fly (with some
simple animation). It also runs validation to check for dead or mistyped
links.

